# Cabelas Prestige Fly Reel with Orvis Hydros 8WT FWD



## andrewcw (Oct 20, 2013)

Large arbor cabelas fly reel in 7-8 wt, with Orvis hydros 8 weight forward line for trout.

























Asking $80 for the combo. Will not part out.

Columbus, OH
Franklin county


----------

